# tecumseh Starter Dog



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a toro ccr 1000 with a pull chord starter. When I pull the chord the starter doesn't engage but the rope retracts. I took the starter off and it looks like the starter dog is broken off and the starter cup is worn, but I'm not sure what it should look like. Does anyone have any pics or could describe what it should look like? I have an exploded view of the starter off of parts tree but it isn't very clear what it should look like.
Thanks


----------



## Brs11 (Dec 11, 2010)

Some of them is non rebuildable, shoot me the model number of the engine and I can direct you to a diagram or parts if needed.


----------



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

The model # 38190. This is what I found when I took off the retainer. I hope this works.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i have them starter dogs in stock by themselves as well as the pulleys


----------

